# De Rosa 2009 line to be unveiled July?



## Lundquist77

Does anyone know anything about the new 2009 lineup being unveiled for De Rosa in July? The new colour choices for the King 3 are rumoured to be nice. Will they unveil a version of the new 703 gram De Rosa Berserker that was demo'd in the recent Giro by several riders?


----------



## MERAKMAN

Lundquist77 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the new 2009 lineup being unveiled for De Rosa in July? The new colour choices for the King 3 are rumoured to be nice. Will they unveil a version of the new 703 gram De Rosa Berserker that was demo'd in the recent Giro by several riders?


The 'berserker' you mention was that the King 3 black version that Danilo Di Luca was riding? I reckon there may be a UD lighter version of the Idol as ridden and won on, by Gazelli in last years Giro. The only news for sure I know is that the Merak goes into it's sixth year of production without change (apart from colours I presume) Is that a record for a De Rosa model?


----------



## MERAKMAN

Check this link, Idol UD at top of pic..

http://www.comobike.com/en/shop/ec_articolo.php?articolo_id=3233#


----------



## draftdodger

*NEW De ROSA NeoPro debut*

De Rosa will be announcing and displaying their new 2009 line up in Italy on July 7. The new model called the NeoPro is said to be something in between the King 3 and the Idol. No mention of the aforementioned "super race" bike ------the Berserker though. I think the Berserker is a much "cooler" name than the NeoPro.


----------



## MERAKMAN

So whats the Berserker then? I haven't watched all the Giro yet so all I saw was Danilo's black King 3. What does the 'Berserker' look like and at the risk of sounding dumb, is that a made up name?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> The only news for sure I know is that the Merak goes into it's sixth year of production without change (apart from colours I presume) Is that a record for a De Rosa model?


Corum and Titanio XS are unchanged for longer than new Merak is there. Also if we don't count extending seat tube as new frame, then current Team is older than current Merak.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> Corum and Titanio XS are unchanged for longer than new Merak is there. Also if we don't count extending seat tube as new frame, then current Team is older than current Merak.


That's true, but I think the Merak's got to be the longest running alloy frame that De Rosa has done. The Corum and Titanio shouldn't be changed in my opinion, they are too flippin' sexy to change...  

btw you may not have realised but the new Team is very different to the old, with tubing similar to the Macro, large and round top and down tubes with massive chain stays. It really is nothing like the older Team.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> btw you may not have realised but the new Team is very different to the old, with tubing similar to the Macro, large and round top and down tubes with massive chain stays. It really is nothing like the older Team.:thumbsup:


Hmm....you are right...I didn't notice new Team has different tubes compared to original Team. That would really make Merak the oldest aliminium frame.


----------



## Lundquist77

Norwegian television Giro covrage had a 45 second blurb on the De Rosa bicycle Golcer was riding. The commentator said it was 703 grams. The bicycle had a Berserker UD logo on it.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Lundquist77 said:


> Norwegian television Giro covrage had a 45 second blurb on the De Rosa bicycle Golcer was riding. The commentator said it was 703 grams. The bicycle had a Berserker UD logo on it.


Thanks, what did it look like? Did it look anything like the King3 at all?


----------



## draftdodger

The Blood KING is reputed to be one the colors for 2009.


----------



## Lundquist77

Here is a blurry photo of the new De Rosa Neo-Pro.


----------



## Lundquist77

The lugged Neo- Pro.


----------



## smokva

Lundquist77 said:


> The lugged Neo- Pro.


Not so blurry


----------



## draftdodger

The carbon fiber Neo-Pro appears to be very OLD SCHOOL.....lugged and of regular geometry.


----------



## draftdodger

*Silver*

A Modern CLASSIC: the De Rosa Idol in Silver.


----------



## draftdodger

thedips will be happy to know that the Rock Racing colours can be special ordered for 2009


----------



## MERAKMAN

Has anyone noticed that the Silver/Red colour of the King 3 and now for the Idol is based on the Maclaren F1 colours of 2007? De Rosa actually call the colour F1......


----------



## jhamlin38

the neo pro is beautiful. Is it going to be C50 ish?


----------



## MERAKMAN

I was thinking the same. Always fancied a C40/50 but now De Rosa make the Neo Pro my fancy has changed.....


----------



## draftdodger

Does anyone have any photos of the superlight and super aero BERSERKER? Hopefully De Rosa will have it available for the 2010 lineup.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Am I the only DE Rosa lover whose not seen the darn Berserker yet?! I'm going Beserk not knowing what it looks like...


----------



## thedips

draftdodger said:


> thedips will be happy to know that the Rock Racing colours can be special ordered for 2009


wwait what what? WHERE? what? EHHHH... tooo many bikes so little time.... MONDRIAN 586 / LOOK .... ROCK RACING king3 / DEROSA.... SARONNI master pista / COLNAGO 

i cant keep them all?!  OR CAN i :idea:


----------



## eff_dee

2009 pics:

http://www.derosa.co.nz/page24.php?SessionID=4271cfe748a6c05563f0c

The Neo-Pro looks like it'll be stiffer than the C50. More comparable to the Extreme Power or EPS perhaps?

Will the Neo-Pro replace the Protos I wonder? No Protos updates it seems...


----------



## De Rosa UD

No more Protos for 2009 as far as i know.
Neo Pro will be in between the King3 and the Idol (between their prices).

Personally I like the blue Neo Pro and the black matte version.
Red King3 is nice too.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi All

Does anyone know the website address of the Italian bike shop called Ciclismo or something similiar? They always seem to have the new pictures of De Rosas before anyone else....many thanks.


----------



## Lundquist77

The new 2009 colors---the IDOL.


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know the website address of the Italian bike shop called Ciclismo or something similiar? They always seem to have the new pictures of De Rosas before anyone else....many thanks.


Maybe Cicli Ambrosini?


----------



## eff_dee

2009 Collection:

http://www.derosanews.com/

Cycling news also has some nice pics:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...ws/eurobike08/eurobike082/gallery-eurobike082


----------

